# Anybody shoot a bear up by currant creek this morning?



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I hiked in a few hours early this morning. I started to set up to try calling when I a bunch of hounds started going nuts nearby. After 20 mins I heard a shot. I figured calling was pointless after that so I tried to catch up to em and see their bear but never caught up. Congratulations if you're on here


----------

